# foot rest for tree stand



## archeryridge (Jul 8, 2009)

I am trying to think of an easy way to attach something to the platform of a standard flat tree stand to make a foot rest kinda like you get with one of the deluxe stands. I was thinking either rigging something up with some angle iron or maybe something as simple as attaching a 2x4 to the end of the platform. Anyone done anything like this to elevate their feet and make their stands more comfortable? 

For example, I have a few of these:










And I want something like this:


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

get some conduit and a bender and just make one up. conduit is very cheap and if you don't have a bender you maybe borrow one


----------



## boringdad (Oct 29, 2006)

what about 1/2" emt along with 2 small u-bolts. You might have to dimple it a little to get the right angle. Then put some hose wrap covered by camo duct tape


----------



## archeryridge (Jul 8, 2009)

I wish I had a bender. I could make entire stands with one. I guess I'll have to take a trip to the hardware store to see what kind of material they have. Can conduit be bent easy enough if you heat it up and tried to bend it around something round or will it just buckle?


----------



## Joe73 (Oct 18, 2009)

Here's how I do it when I build stands. You could use the same idea but just U-bolt it to the stand. 

Get hold of some light angle iron, an old bed frame would work. Cut 2 lengths about 12-15" inches long. Put one on each side of the stand with about 6 inches on the stand itself. U-bolt them on. Then cut a another piece of angle iron and bolt or weld it across the front of the 2 protruding pieces. So it basically looks like your extending your platform.

Then, even with the front edge of YOUR platform, hacksaw the side (the side hanging down) of the angle iron. Do that on both sides. Then bend up the overhanging part. There's your footrest. All you have to do now is either weld a gusset in the bend angle iron opening or put a small piece of metal across the gap, drill a hole on each end and put small bolts in there. That way the footrest part wont bend down on you. 

Total time with welding, about 20 minutes. Bolting it together just a little longer. Easy and cheap!! Good luck with it.


----------

